# عزائى لكم يا محمديين-عادل امام-يهاجم الاسلام



## LuckyPro (17 ديسمبر 2006)




----------



## لمن عندة عقل (18 ديسمبر 2006)

سبحان الله
صدق رسول الله .... و نطقت الرويبضة


----------



## lord12 (18 ديسمبر 2006)

هو منتدى حوار الأديان والسب في الاسلام اتقفل واتفتح هنا ولا ايه؟؟
وبعدين يالايت بلو ياجاهل عادل امام مش بيشتم في الاسلام هو بينتقد الدعاه الجدد
ثم ان عادل امام شخصيه زباله اساسا وراجل فاسق 
بقى ده راجل يتاخد على كلامه


----------



## lord12 (18 ديسمبر 2006)

وبعدين مين المحمديين دول يانصراني انت
هل الكتاب المقدس بتاعكم قال علينا محمديين


----------



## Michael (18 ديسمبر 2006)

> هو منتدى حوار الأديان والسب في الاسلام اتقفل واتفتح هنا ولا ايه؟؟
> وبعدين يالايت بلو ياجاهل عادل امام مش بيشتم في الاسلام هو بينتقد الدعاه الجدد
> ثم ان عادل امام شخصيه زباله اساسا وراجل فاسق
> بقى ده راجل يتاخد على كلامه




*هههههههههههه

الناس اتجننت واحولت

مين لايت بلو دة فى الموضوع هنا


يخرب بيت عماكم

وغريبة الكلام دة من زعيم تم اعلانة كسفير

بس هنقول اية هما كدة المحمديين معاهم معاهم عليهم عليهم


شكرا لاكى برو*


----------



## THE GALILEAN (18 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> هو منتدى حوار الأديان والسب في الاسلام اتقفل واتفتح هنا ولا ايه؟؟
> وبعدين يالايت بلو ياجاهل عادل امام مش بيشتم في الاسلام هو بينتقد الدعاه الجدد
> ثم ان عادل امام شخصيه زباله اساسا وراجل فاسق
> بقى ده راجل يتاخد على كلامه



مش انا الي جاهل, انتم الجهلاء يا مسلمين لانكم تتبعون رسول لو كان حيا اليوم يستطيع ان ينكح نساء المسلمين ويستمتع بهم والمسلمين بس بيتفرجوا :dntknw:


----------



## THE GALILEAN (18 ديسمبر 2006)

> MichaelMagdy
> مين لايت بلو دة فى الموضوع هنا



لا مانا الي حطيت الموضوع من قبل هههههههه


----------



## lord12 (18 ديسمبر 2006)

طيب كويس يالايت
تعرف برسوم المحروقي؟
ايه معلوماتك عنه
هو ده بقى الي انت عايزنا نتبعه زيك؟؟


----------



## Michael (18 ديسمبر 2006)

*مسكين يا لورد

دة مش حوار اديان دة منتدى عام

اما كونك مش عارف تتكلم فى المضوع وتدخل عن طريق برسوم الى كان ينكح النساء المسلمات كى ينجبن فنحن لا نعرفة منذ تم شلحة من الدير ودة اساسا دة انسان مش نبى او رسول زى محمد دة الى كان بيعلم الحجات الوسخة دى ويخليها سنة عفنة لكم

سلام*


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (18 ديسمبر 2006)

*يوووووووووه !!*

سبحان الله انتم كده يامسلمين اللى يقول رايه يبقى فاسق وكافر وداعر وشرير وضد الله ورسوله وابن ....سورى مش قصدى لكن دى الحقيقه ولا اييييييييه 
اما بقى اللى يناصر المسلم ويحبه ويبقى فى يعنى مصلحه كده كده يبقى بتاع ربنا ورسوله ويبقى حلو خالص خالص مش كده ياكابتن يعنى زى مبيقولواسياسه دعنى اخدعك دعنى انخدعوبعدين عادل امام ده راجل زى السكر وكل الناس بتحبه وكمان افلامه ومسرحياته بتناقش قضايا مفيش شيخ مسلم واحد بيتناقش فيها و....ده من حظكم .ارجو الرد


----------



## coptic hero (18 ديسمبر 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> 
> الناس اتجننت واحولت
> 
> ...



واحد يقول لك رويبضاء و رويسوداء والتانى يقوللك لايت بلو  الظاهر لايت بلو عامل لهم تعب نفسى مش بعيد واحد فيهم يصحى نص الليل وهو بيصرخ لاكى برو لاكى برو


----------



## coptic hero (18 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> طيب كويس يالايت
> تعرف برسوم المحروقي؟
> ايه معلوماتك عنه
> هو ده بقى الي انت عايزنا نتبعه زيك؟؟



لا نعرف الشيخ الشعراوى ومحضر الشذوذ بتاعه مع العامل فى قصره بالمريوطيه


----------



## THE GALILEAN (18 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero


> الظاهر لايت بلو عامل لهم تعب نفسى


----------



## coptic hero (18 ديسمبر 2006)

ده لينك الموضوعhttp://www.arabtimes.com/Mixed/doc108.html
وده جزء منه بشهاده شخص مرموق من الاباظيه

كان الشعراوي برغم شيبته كان يتلذذ بهتك أعراض النساء وخصوصا الجميلات من أدبارهن ورواده كانوا خصوصا من مدينة المنصورة ومركز أبو كبير بالشرقية ، وأجمل عاهرات شارع الهرم ومحمد على ... و عودة مع مذكرات أحمد مصطفى أباظة " الشعراوي الذي كانت تربطه بعض العلاقات ببعض الفنانات ونخص بالذكر هنا الفنانة شادية والفنانة سعاد حسني والفنانة  والفنانة تحية كريوكا التي كان يناديها بالزعيمة المدللة على قلب الشيخ الكبير المصاب بالهوس الجنسي والشراب حتى الثمالة .. كانت تلك المدللة هي همزة الوصل لحمل الجميلات لأحضان الشيخ .. إنها ليلة لن أنساها .. وقد طبعت أحداثها في الذاكرة كما غيرها الكثير .. ليلة لن أنساها في مزرعته في المريوطية عندما كنت مدعوا مع أحد أفراد عائلتي فبرغم صغر سني ولكن كان الشيخ يجعلني في صفوف الكبار .. ولكنني اكتشفت الآن أن الله أراد لي ان أكون متواجدا في هذه الأماكن – حسب خطته في حياتي لأن الله لا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد .. كانت حفلة تنكرية .. شابا يافعا مملوءا بالحيوية والشباب ويرى الجميلات الساحرات بقناع على وجوههم فقط وكل ما دون ذلك ترك مباحا للعبث .. فكيف لي أن أكون مكتوف اليدين ولكن الإدراك الواعي وإنذارات اليقظة داخلي أيقظتني للمشاهدة والترقب فقط وعدم الاندماج ، إنها حقا حفلة جنسية .. فدعنا نتمتع بما لذ وطاب سمعت هذا الصوت من ورائي يهمس للآخر .. لهم حق فهناك مائدة الطعام مليئة بما لذ وطاب وجميع أنواع الخمور والأعظم من ذلك أجساد نساء عارية تنهال منها ما تشاء وكيفما تشاء .. جنة الله على الأرض فتجد رجلين مع امرأة أو ثلاثة مع امرأة أو العكس .. مشاهد جنسية مثيرة وصعبة التحمل على شاب مثلي يافع الشباب والحيوية .. كنت أراقب و أترقب كل همسة وحركة في تلك الحركة المجونية التي انتهت بالجميع إلى الثمالة الكاملة وأجساد نساء ورجال عارية متناثرة ومترامية هنا وهناك وكؤوس خمر أثملت حامليها وشاربيها .. ولكن ما أبهرني حقا واكتشفته في تلك الليلة هو مفاجأة الشيخ الجليل العفيف جدا الشعراوي لضيوفه ورواده هو ممارسته الجنس مع ثلاثة أولاد ذكور يتبادل عليهم أمام الجميع دون حياء أو استحياء .. من تلك الليلة عرفت الشيخ العفيف .. عرفته بدون قناع وقد سقط القناع من عليه من تلك اللحظة فأمست نظرتي له نظرة وضعية تليق بهذا البهيمي المجون .... "


----------



## coptic hero (18 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> طيب كويس يالايت
> تعرف برسوم المحروقي؟
> ايه معلوماتك عنه
> هو ده بقى الي انت عايزنا نتبعه زيك؟؟



يا أخى نسيتنى اقول لك رقم محضر الشذوذ ولا اقولك اقرا هو كاتب ايه

و ماذال الشباب و الكبار يجهلوا حقيقة هذا الشيخ القذر، فى النهاية وبعد الأدلة التى ذكرتها .. وجدت دليل أخير و هو القشة التى قسمت ظهر البعير ..وصلنى من أحد الأصدقاء المقربين الذين كانوا يوماً ما شهوداً على فضائح الشعراوى، وهو رقم محضر قد تم تحريره ضد الشعراوى متهم فيه بالشذوذ مع ولدين صغار هذا المحضر محرر برقم 1163 فى قسم الخليفة (بالقاهرة) و لا أعلم حالياً ما مصير هذا المحضر ، و لكنه أحد أدلة الأثبات و قد يأتى اليوم الذى تنشر فيه الحقيقة داخل مصر و يدلى الشهود بشهادتهم كاملة و بكل أمانة .. أنتهى الكلام ، مقتبس من اللينك السابق


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (18 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> واحد يقول لك رويبضاء و رويسوداء والتانى يقوللك لايت بلو  الظاهر لايت بلو عامل لهم تعب نفسى مش بعيد واحد فيهم يصحى نص الليل وهو بيصرخ لاكى برو لاكى برو




اسمها رويبضة مش رويبضاء يا رويبض


----------



## @ تطالب بالعداله @ (18 ديسمبر 2006)

انتوا ليه محسبين انو احنا المسلمين لما نبغى نزيد ايماننا بربنا أو اللي يبغى يسلم 

حنروح للأشكال هادي كما قالوا زباله يعني لهاذي الدرجه ناخد دينا من ناس زباله << آسفه عالكلمه

احنا عندنا القرآن والسنه في ناس تفهم شيوخ مو عادل امام ولا غيره من الممثلين 

ضحكتوني يعني احنا مره الحين مهتمين بالهمج دول والله انهم بيتكلموا على قد عقلهم الوسخ 

المليان أفلام ومحرمات وكلام فاضي الله المستعان والله يهدينا برحمته


----------



## Michael (18 ديسمبر 2006)

*انتبهى لما تتفوهين بة يا امراة فعادل اما نصب سفير هل الدولة زبالة (اهذا قصدك)

وحتى على جمعة من نصف مفتى الجمهوية لا يقدر على مناقشتى*


----------



## coptic hero (18 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> اسمها رويبضة مش رويبضاء يا رويبض


متهيألى انك نقلت الكلمه من المداخله بتاعه يوسف ملاك من غير ما تفهم


يوسف ملاك قال:


> ايه هو الهايف وانت مالك تقولى هايف ولامش هايف ولا كلكوا بقيته بتتكلموا فى دين المسلمين
> وصدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين قال(ياتى فى اّخر الزمان وينطق الرويبضه قيل ومن الرويبضه يا رسول الله قال (صلى الله عليه وسلم )الرجل التافه يتكلم فى امور العامه) والله صدقت يا خير خلق الله
> والان امثلكم وامثال وزير التخلف والوضاعه تتكلمون


وطبعا انا رديت عليها 


coptic hero قال:


> يا متخلف انت تفضح نفسك عندما يتكلم رسول العربيه لقبيلته وهم أصل اللغه العربيه بكلمه لا يفهموها واللى جائت على باله وقتها ويفسرها لهم بكلمه اخرى فهذا يعنى الفذلكه على اهل العربيه وكيف يقول رسولكم لفطاحل العربيه كلمه عربيه ولا يعرفونها الا اذا كانت فذلكه وطبعا ما فيش حد فيهم يجرؤ يقوله جبت الكلمه منين وهذا ما حدث فى مواقف كثيره بكلمات صعبه وغريبه عن العربيه وقد فسرها جامعوا القرأن على مزاجهم


وعلى العموم الله يسامحك على وصفى بهذة الصفه واحب اقولك يابنى الهايفه ما تبقاش هايفه الا اذا كانت هايفه  ههههههههههههههه


----------



## @ تطالب بالعداله @ (19 ديسمبر 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:


> *انتبهى لما تتفوهين بة يا امراة فعادل اما نصب سفير هل الدولة زبالة (اهذا قصدك)
> 
> وحتى على جمعة من نصف مفتى الجمهوية لا يقدر على مناقشتى*




الحمدالله اني منتبهة مره في كلامي وقاعده أقول الصح 

واذا انتوا تهتموا لواحد زي كدا وتعتبروه سفير والله هذا شي يرجعلكم أنا ايش دخلني فيكم 

وأنا قاعده أتكلم عن شخصه هو مو البلد وبصراحه أنا مصر تعجبني وشعبها يعجبني أكتر 

بس الله يهديكم الى الاسلام ويهدينا جميعا برحمته


----------



## Michael (19 ديسمبر 2006)

> واذا انتوا تهتموا لواحد زي كدا وتعتبروه سفير والله هذا شي يرجعلكم أنا ايش دخلني فيكم
> 
> وأنا قاعده أتكلم عن شخصه هو مو البلد وبصراحه أنا مصر تعجبني وشعبها يعجبني أكتر


*
مصر هى التى عينتة يا امراة

هل فهمتى يا اريد قولة*


----------



## coptic hero (19 ديسمبر 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:


> *
> مصر هى التى عينتة يا امراة
> 
> هل فهمتى يا اريد قولة*



يا ميخا ما تتعبش نفسك معاها دول سباكين زى ما قالت فاديه:t32: :t32: :t32: :t32:


----------



## Mariam80 (19 ديسمبر 2006)

عادل إمام يتكلم عن شيئين: 

1- الداعاه الجدد من الشباب و يرى أنهم غير كفئ للدعوة الإسلامية وخصص بالإسم عمرو خالد.
2- و المحجبات من الممثلات الاتي يظهرن على شاشة التلفزيون فهو يقول لهم إما تخلعوا الحجاب و تظهروا إما إبتعدوا عن شاشة التلفزيون.

و ليس من الغريب أن نرى عادل إمام يقلد عمرو خالد فهو من طبعه يقلد كل الناس مثل حسني مبارك و و 

هل حسني مبارك شيخ إسلامي؟؟ لا عادل إمام يحب تقليد الناس أنتم تعرفون عنه ذلك.

ما علاقة هذا بالإسلام؟

هذا رأيه الشخصي.

ولماذا إسم الموضوع "عزائي لكم يا محمديين"...لم العزاء؟


----------



## Michael (19 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> يا ميخا ما تتعبش نفسك معاها دول سباكين زى ما قالت فاديه:t32: :t32: :t32: :t32:



*جايز علشان الاسلام زى البلاعة كل ما يجى سباك يحاول يصلحها ومع ذلك بتنفجر وتنقط على الناس:smil12: *


----------



## coptic hero (19 ديسمبر 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:


> *جايز علشان الاسلام زى البلاعة كل ما يجى سباك يحاول يصلحها ومع ذلك بتنفجر وتنقط على الناس:smil12: *



هو فعلا بلاعه واللى يحاول يطلع يلاقى قانون الرده قصدى غطاء البلاعه


----------



## @ تطالب بالعداله @ (21 ديسمبر 2006)

هههههههههههه لا يهمني كلامكم ولا تشبيهاتكم 

يعني انتوا تقصدوا اذا عادل امام خربان يعني الشعب كله زيه 

وأنا كنت محدده بشخصه وانتوا قلتوا انو انتوا اللي عينتوا << ورطّوا نفسكم 

أوكي ما يهمنيش قولوا اللي تبغوه وياريت بلاّعتكم هي اللي تتصلح وبلاش كترة كلام 

واحترموا ألفاظكم البيئه <<<< على قولتكم


----------



## snow_white (21 ديسمبر 2006)

LuckyPro قال:


>



ماهو.واحد.ممثل.منتظر.ايه.منه

الله.غريبه.اووووووووووووى.انت.كاتب.ان.يسوع.اله

هو.شويه.تقولوا.اله.ورب.وشويه.اصحابك.الناحيه.التانيه

يقولوا.لا.ده.نبى.

هو.انتوا.مش.عارفين.ولا.هى.ايه.الحكايه:new2:


----------



## Mariam80 (21 ديسمبر 2006)

*لماذا لم يظهر هذا الكلام على الشيخ الشعراوي رحمة الله عليه حينما كان على قيد الحياة؟؟؟؟

ولا هو حين توفي ينهش عرضه...........كما نهش عرض عائشة و هي من أشرف نساء العالم

وعلى فكرة الرابط الذي وضعته "محظور" و لا يمكن فتحه مما يدل على أنه خاطيء و مدسوس و لا علاقة له بالحق ولا بالدين إن كان إيلامي أو مسيحي*


----------



## Michael (21 ديسمبر 2006)

الكلام دة ذكر وقت حياة الشعراوى

اقرى الموضوع جيدا وبالادلة وبعدها تعالى اخترعى حجج فارغة


----------



## Mariam80 (21 ديسمبر 2006)

*لا لا لا قلت لك الموقع "محظور" و لا يكمن فتحه أصلا مما يدل على أنه خاطيء و باطل و لا علاقة له بالحق أو بأي دين...*


----------



## Michael (21 ديسمبر 2006)

همشى معاكى للاخر 

طالما الكلام غلط والموقع محظور يبقى تفهمى اية يا عالمة

ان الكلام صحيح ويخوف لذلك تم حجبة

اما لو كلامك غلط فاية الى يضر من غرضة وعدم حجبة


انا متاكد انوا من اعماقك انتى تصدقى كلامى ولكن الغشاوة التى على عينك وقلبك تحب الرؤية عن الحقيقة وهى التى هتخليكى تقولى الرد الى جاى دة


----------



## Mariam80 (21 ديسمبر 2006)

*
 إنت تعرف إيه هي المواقع المحظورة يا عالم ؟؟؟؟ هي المواقع التي تحتوي على نشاط مخالف للقيم الإجتماعية و السياسية و الإجتماعية و الدينية...أظن إنت فاهم..

و برضه يا عالم لما يكون غرض هذه الدول حجب الحق كانوا حجبوا حجات كتير أوي أوي و هي فعلا حق..و لا إنت إيه رأيك..

مهو مثلا قناة الجزيرة و السي إن إن و غيره و غيره مش بيتحجبوا ليه ؟؟؟علشان كل القنوات دي على باطل و آراب تايمز إلي أنت جايب منها الكلام الفارغ ده هي دي إلي على حق؟؟؟؟؟؟

ده حتى ربنا عرفوه بالعقل

وبعدين أنت كده بتشتم في دولة كاملة و بتطعن في حكومتهم إنهم يحجبون الحق عن مقيمي هذه الدولة مسلمين او مسيحيين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ كيف لك أن تقول هذا الكلام.

*


----------



## Michael (21 ديسمبر 2006)

*



			إنت تعرف إيه هي المواقع المحظورة يا عالم ؟؟؟؟ هي المواقع التي تحتوي على نشاط مخالف للقيم الإجتماعية و السياسية و الإجتماعية و الدينية...أظن إنت فاهم..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



تمام جدا

وفعلا افعال الشعراوى القبيحة مخالف للدين ولذلك تم حجبة




			و برضه يا عالم لما يكون غرض هذه الدول حجب الحق كانوا حجبوا حجات كتير أوي أوي و هي فعلا حق..و لا إنت إيه رأيك..

مهو مثلا قناة الجزيرة و السي إن إن و غيره و غيره مش بيتحجبوا ليه ؟؟؟علشان كل القنوات دي على باطل و آراب تايمز إلي أنت جايب منها الكلام الفارغ ده هي دي إلي على حق؟؟؟؟؟؟

ده حتى ربنا عرفوه بالعقل

وبعدين أنت كده بتشتم في دولة كاملة و بتطعن في حكومتهم إنهم يحجبون الحق عن مقيمي هذه الدولة مسلمين او مسيحيين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ كيف لك أن تقول هذا الكلام.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


جهلك يوهمك بخلط السياسة بالدين

اما بخصوص الحجب فدة لانو الحق انا كونى بسب الدولة وخلافة فدة كلام كبير عليكى جداجدا بس بالنهاية طالما هى دولة اسلامية اذن فلا غير عليهم من اسكات الحق*


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (21 ديسمبر 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:


> *
> وفعلا افعال الشعراوى القبيحة مخالف للدين ولذلك تم حجبة
> *



انت ما تعرفش ان الموقع دة يتبع الصحافة الصفراء ؟؟
عارف يعنى اية صفراء ؟
لو تشوفة هتلاقى كلة كلام جنسى كذب عشان المبيعات 
القذافى يمارس الجنس مع صحفية 
مش عارف مين يمارس الجنس مع مين 
امير قطرى يغتصب خادمة 
نجل رئيس جمهورية اية مقبوض علية فى قضية دعارة
كلة جنس فى جنس 
دى اول حاجة .......... تانى حاجة غير انه اصفر ... دة موقع علمانى ... يكرة الاسلام و المسلمين


----------



## Michael (21 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل;151495 قال:
			
		

> انت ما تعرفش ان الموقع دة يتبع الصحافة الصفراء ؟؟
> عارف يعنى اية صفراء ؟
> لو تشوفة هتلاقى كلة كلام جنسى كذب عشان المبيعات
> القذافى يمارس الجنس مع صحفية
> ...



هههههههههههههه

الان تتهمون الموقع

مع ان الموضوع حقيقى بالفعل ولا علاقة لة بكلامك الاجوف 


بس هنقول اية

ظهر الحق وزهق الباطل


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (21 ديسمبر 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> الان تتهمون الموقع
> 
> ...




مش عارف بتضحك على اية .... ما علينا
انت ما تعرفش ان الجريدة تصدر فى امريكا و باللغة العربية كمان ؟؟؟
دة اية الديمقراطية دى كلها 
عارف يعنى اية امريكا و بالعربى كمان و سايبينها كدة 
طبعا الحدق يفهم .........الحدق باة


----------



## Michael (21 ديسمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههه

بجد يعلم ربنا بموت من الضحك

شوية شوية تقولوا دة كلام اسرائيليات

الحمد الله بجد على نعمة العقل*


----------



## snow_white (21 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> هو منتدى حوار الأديان والسب في الاسلام اتقفل واتفتح هنا ولا ايه؟؟
> وبعدين يالايت بلو ياجاهل عادل امام مش بيشتم في الاسلام هو بينتقد الدعاه الجدد
> ثم ان عادل امام شخصيه زباله اساسا وراجل فاسق
> بقى ده راجل يتاخد على كلامه



صدقت.


----------



## snow_white (21 ديسمبر 2006)

avamina قال:


> سبحان الله انتم كده يامسلمين اللى يقول رايه يبقى فاسق وكافر وداعر وشرير وضد الله ورسوله وابن ....سورى مش قصدى لكن دى الحقيقه ولا اييييييييه
> اما بقى اللى يناصر المسلم ويحبه ويبقى فى يعنى مصلحه كده كده يبقى بتاع ربنا ورسوله ويبقى حلو خالص خالص مش كده ياكابتن يعنى زى مبيقولواسياسه دعنى اخدعك دعنى انخدعوبعدين عادل امام ده راجل زى السكر وكل الناس بتحبه وكمان افلامه ومسرحياته بتناقش قضايا مفيش شيخ مسلم واحد بيتناقش فيها و....ده من حظكم .ارجو الرد



انت.عايز.الشيوخ.عندنا.يعملوا.لنا.مسلسلات.ولا.ايه.ياavamina:new2:


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (21 ديسمبر 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> 
> بجد يعلم ربنا بموت من الضحك
> 
> ...



فعلا الحمد لله على نعمة العقل .... لاننا لا يوجد عندنا ( لا تعملوا عقولكم )
تقدر تنكر ان الجريدة تصدر فى امريكا و باللغة العربية ؟؟
تفتكر اية السبب ؟؟
صاحب العقل يميز


----------



## snow_white (21 ديسمبر 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:


> الكلام دة ذكر وقت حياة الشعراوى
> 
> اقرى الموضوع جيدا وبالادلة وبعدها تعالى اخترعى حجج فارغة



ماحصلش.عمرنا.ماسمعنا.حاجه.زى.كده.


----------



## snow_white (21 ديسمبر 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:


> همشى معاكى للاخر
> 
> طالما الكلام غلط والموقع محظور يبقى تفهمى اية يا عالمة
> 
> ...



زكى.اوووووووووووووووى.ماشاء.الله

لا.والله.ضحكتنى.لما.قلت.الكلام.ده.يخوف.

وهى.برضه.اللى.على.عينيها.غشاوه

اقتباس

(طالما الكلام غلط والموقع محظور يبقى تفهمى اية يا عالمة)

تفهم.انكم.عايزين.جنازه.وتشبعوا.فيها.لطم.


----------



## snow_white (21 ديسمبر 2006)

Mariam80 قال:


> *
> إنت تعرف إيه هي المواقع المحظورة يا عالم ؟؟؟؟ هي المواقع التي تحتوي على نشاط مخالف للقيم الإجتماعية و السياسية و الإجتماعية و الدينية...أظن إنت فاهم..
> 
> و برضه يا عالم لما يكون غرض هذه الدول حجب الحق كانوا حجبوا حجات كتير أوي أوي و هي فعلا حق..و لا إنت إيه رأيك..
> ...



يابنتى.ماتحاوليش.والله.دول.فاهمين.كل.حاجه.

وعارفين.كل.حاجه.بس.زى.ماقلتلك.كده.

عايزين.جنازه.ويشبعوا.فيها.لطم.:t32:


----------



## snow_white (21 ديسمبر 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:


> *
> 
> 
> تمام جدا
> ...



اقتباس
(وفعلا افعال الشعراوى القبيحة مخالف للدين ولذلك تم حجبة)
مش.بقولك.زكى.اوووووووووووووووووى..

اه.اصل.الشعراوى.ده.جزء.من.عقيدتنا.عشان.كده.بندارى.عليه.

والنبى.مانتوا.لاقيين.حاجه.تقولوها..

دا.انتوا.افتريتوا.بالكلام.على.الانبياء.فى.كتابكم.بانهم.زناه

مش.هتفتروا.علينا.احنا.

لالالالالالالالالا.خدوا.راحتكوا.على.الاخر.


----------



## snow_white (21 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> فعلا الحمد لله على نعمة العقل .... لاننا لا يوجد عندنا ( لا تعملوا عقولكم )
> تقدر تنكر ان الجريدة تصدر فى امريكا و باللغة العربية ؟؟
> تفتكر اية السبب ؟؟
> صاحب العقل يميز



مش.اتفقنا.على.مبداْ

(لاتعملوا.عقولكم)
خلاص.خليها.فى.سرك.بقه.:new2:


----------



## adel baket (21 ديسمبر 2006)

:t32: :t32: ياعم ده الرسول بتاعهم اتجوز 100 من سن 8 سنوات الى اى سن:a82: :a82:


----------



## تلوين (21 ديسمبر 2006)

nazeradel قال:


> :t32: :t32: ياعم ده الرسول بتاعهم اتجوز 100 من سن 8 سنوات الى اى سن:a82: :a82:



الرسول بتاعهم ؟
لا دا رسول الله مو بتعنا 
بعدين برافو عليك هذا اللي تعرفه عن الاسلام 

ماعلينا بالنسبة لعادل امام .. موضوع الخطابة ليست قرأن وسنه
وانا مع التجديد في الخطابة
عمرو خالد جزاه خير يعمل جاهد .. أخطاء في موضوع الدنمارك لكن جل من لا يخطئ
في النهاية الناس أهواء اللي مايعجبهم أسلوب عمرو لايسمع له في ناس كثير يحبون أسلوبه
انا عني احب عمرو خالد واعتبره من المجددين للخطابة 
وكمان عمرو محضارته مو للملتزمين اغلب رسائلة للمقصرين في الدين ولطبقه العامه واتوقع قدر يعمل تغيير

مع ان الاغلب يقول من عادل امام علشان ينتقد الخطابة
لكن يبما انه مسلم فله الحق في ابدأ راي ومن حقنا نسمع ثم نقبل او نرفض
ولعل الله يهدية وينفع به 
بالنسبة للمحجبات التائبات هن احرار ومااتوقع الحجاب يقلل من أدائهم


----------



## coptic hero (21 ديسمبر 2006)

تلوين قال:


> الرسول بتاعهم ؟
> لا دا رسول الله مو بتعنا
> بعدين برافو عليك هذا اللي تعرفه عن الاسلام
> 
> ...



انا شخصيا بيعجبنى عمرو خالد لآنه بيبتسم على طول وهادئ باستمرار ومش بيطلع يجعر زى الباقيين شكله متربى وسط مسيحيين


----------



## تلوين (21 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> انا شخصيا بيعجبنى عمرو خالد لآنه بيبتسم على طول وهادئ باستمرار ومش بيطلع يجعر زى الباقيين شكله متربى وسط مسيحيين



بالنسبة  لابتسامته الابتسامة في الاسلام صدقة يقول النبي صلى الله عله وسلم تبسمك في وجه أخيك صدقة 

وعمرو خالد حفيد احد ملوك مصر السابقين لايحضرني اسمه

لكنه من اب وام مسلمين .. عموما حب غير المسلمين لعمرو شهادة لتميزة


----------



## LuckyPro (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*الحقيقة الاخوة المحمديين اظهروا جانبهم الحقيقى*

*فعندما يقوم الفنان عادل امام باى عمل خيرى يقولون ما شاء الله ان عادل امام مسلم*

*عندنا يتبرع عادل اما باى مبلغ من المال لاجل محتاج يقولون ما شاء الله ان عادل اما مسلم*

*عندما يقوم بالسفر الى الدول ومقابلة نظرائة من السفراء يهللون ويقولون الله اكبر ان عادل اما مسلم*

*عندما تم ترشيح وتنصيب عادل امام سفير للنوايا الحسنة يقولون ان انلوايا الحسنة وعادل امام اذن الله اكبر ان عادل امام مسلم*

*ولكن عندما تكلم عادل امام بمعتقدة وسخ من عمرو خالد الداعية المطرود من مصر وتكلم عن نفور النساء من الحجاب *

*قامت لادنيا ولم تقعد *

*فشخص قال ما لنا وبة*

*واخرى قالت انة فاسق*

*وغيرها من الردود التى كنت متوقعها ولذلك فتحتة مخصوص كى استمتع بكذكم يا محمديين*


----------



## LuckyPro (22 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> مش بعيد واحد فيهم يصحى نص الليل وهو بيصرخ لاكى برو لاكى برو


 
هههههههههه

*بالفعل هذة هى الحقيقة*


----------



## أبو عرين (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*وردا على هذه المقالة عن الفنان المصري عادل إمام أكتب لكم خبرا نشر على موقع مسيحي ولا أريد من نشره إلا أن أريكم يا أخوتي المسيحيين أن من المسلمين من يخطئ ومن المسيحيين أيضا من يخطئ وليست كل أصابع يدك متشابهة ، أليس كذلك* 

خبر نشر في موقع مسيحي مصري تحديدا 

*أسقف يختطف فتاة.. مسيحية! 

يبقي سؤال أخير .. هل يقبل قيادات الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية علي الناس ما لا يقبلون علي أنفسهم مخالفين بذلك تعاليم السيد المسيح..*





*بالطبع هي ظاهرة في غاية الغرابة فكلما أسلمت فتاة مسيحية ، تجد الشباب القبطي خرج في مظاهرات قوية غابت عنهم منذ ثورة 1919 منددين بما حدث ( إسلام الفتاة طبعا) ، مشيرين إلي الدولة و إلي المسلمين ـ شركائهم في الوطن ـ بأصابع الاتهام بأن كلاهما وراء ما يسميه الأقباط بخطف المسيحيات.

بل وصل الأمر في واقعة وفاء قسطنطين ( البالغة من العمر وقتها 42 عاما ) إلي اعتكاف البابا شنودة في الدير لممارسة نوع من أنواع الضغط علي حكومتنا قوية الشخصية ، و قد نجحت حيلة البابا علي الحكومة التي أعادت زوجة احد الكهنة للكنيسة.

اليوم نقف أمام واقعة غريبة بل هي في غاية الغرابة لا لأن فتاة مسيحية اختفت أو اختطفت ـ كما يحب الأقباط أن يسميها ـ من حضن أمها بل لأن الذي قام بعملية الخطف أحد أساقفة الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية.. نعم أسقف قام بخطف فتاة مسيحية.

فقد قام الأنبا ماكريوس الأسقف المساعد بابراشية المنيا وأبو قرقاص بخطف أحد فتيات كنيسة مار جرجس بالمنيا وهي الفتاة (ج ـ ص) الصيدلانية بمستشفي الصدر بالمنيا، بحجة أن الفتاة هي التي تريد التكريس لخدمة الكنيسة (و في عملية التكريس تترك الفتاة بيت أهلها وتقييم في بيت خاص بالكنيسة و تمتنع عن الزواج)، وقد اتهمت الأم الأسقف بالخطف في فاكس رسمي أرسلته لقداسة البابا.

الأسوأ والذي يكشف سوء نية الأسقف المذكور أنة لجأ للكذب لكي يأخذ الفتاة من بيت أهلها لتقييم في الكنيسة حيث قال لوالدتها أن كنيسة الشهيد مار جرجس، وهي الكنيسة التي تتردد عليها الأسرة، تنظم خلوة صلاة في دير البياض ببني سويف مدة ثلاث أيام و بالتالي وافقت الأم، وسافرت البنت دون رجعة بعد أن اختفت من الدير في اليوم التالي كما أكدت صديقاتها في الرحلة، ثم أخبرت الكنيسة الأم بأن بنتها لن تعود للبيت مرة أخري لأنها تكرس حياتها لخدمة الكنيسة والمسيح وكأن البنت كانت تخدم الشيطان قبل ذلك علي حد تعبير الأم لنا.

ذهبت الأم في بداية الأمر إلي الأنبا أرثانيوس مطران المنيا والذي يرأس الأسقف المتهم بالخطف ووعدها بأنة سيقوم بحل المشكلة وأحضر الأنبا ماكريوس إلي مكتبه و سأله عن مكان البنت فرفض الإفصاح عن مكانها، وهذا الأمر كافي لمحاكمته كنسيا كما حدث لكثيرين، ولكن هذه المرة المذنب هو أحد تلاميذ قداسة البابا والذي عينه قداسة البابا بنفسه في هذه الايبراشية.

لم تفقد الأم الأمل في عودة بنتها وذهبت هذه المرة إلي الأنبا ماكريوس بنفسه و طلبت منه أن تري بنتها لتتحدث معها ولكنه رفض، فتحججت الأم بأنها تريد من ابنتها أن تعود لتحصل علي أجازة من عملها و تسلم عهدتها حتى لا تقع تحت طائلة القانون، فرد الرجل رد رجال الدين في القرون الوسطي: "المسيح هيتصرف ويحل لموضوع بنفسه".

اليأس هذه المرة دفع الأم للتهديد بأنها ستقدم بلاغ لمباحث أمن الدولة ولكن الرد هذه المرة كان كفيلا أن يضمن احتقار الجميع لصاحبه الذي قال: " البنت بلغت سن الرشد وسأجعلها تكتب إقرار تقول فيه إنها جاءت بمحض إرادتها ".
(نيافة الأنبا ماكريوس علي فكرة وفاء قسطنطين كانت قد بلغت سن الرشد أيضا).

الأم لم تترك بابا إلا وقرعته فقد أرسلت فاكس إلي قداسة البابا الذي لم يهتم لا هو ولا رجاله باعتبار أن الأنبا ماكريوس فوق مستوي الشبهات و قد يكون معصوما.

الأمر الذي قد يثير الشبهات حول الواقعة هو إننا لم نعتاد أن نسمع عن وجود اسقفين في ايبراشية واحدة فهذا مخالف لتعاليم الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، بحثنا لنعرف كيف جاء الأسقف إلي هذا المكان و عرفنا الآتي:

منذ خمس سنوات نشب خلاف بين الكهنة المسئولين عن كنيسة الأنبا انطونيوس، أكبر الكنائس بالمنيا، حتى تطور الأمر ووصل إلي قداسة البابا الذي عجز وقتها عن حل هذا الخلاف، وعاقب كهنة الكنيسة وهم (القس إبراهيم صادق والقس انجليوس جرجس والقس شنودة و القس زكريا ) و ذلك بتحديد إقامتهم بأحد الأديرة لمدة عام مستلهما ذلك التصرف من واقعة تحديد إقامته بالدير في سبتمبر 1981 والتي عاقبه بها الرئيس السادات.

وظلت كنيسة الأنبا انطونيوس بدون كاهن لعدة أسابيع حتى عين البابا نيافة الأنبا ماكريوس (و هو أحد الأساقفة الذي رسمهم قداسته بنفسه) مساعدا للأنبا أرثانيوس المطران المسئول الأول عن الايبراشية و كنائسها، وجعل الأسقف الجديد من كنيسة الأنبا انطونيوس مقرا مؤقتا له لأنة يعلم أن كهنة مطرانية المنيا المساعدين للأنبا ارثانيوس لن يعطوا له الفرصة لممارسة أي سلطات.

وبدأ نفوذ الأسقف الجديد في التضخم وقام برسامة الكثير من المكرسات في كنائس المنيا الأمر الذي استفز غالبية الكهنة بالايبراشية.
يبقي سؤال أخير .. هل يقبل قيادات الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية علي الناس ما لا يقبلون علي أنفسهم مخالفين بذلك تعاليم السيد المسيح.. *


----------



## egy-islam (22 ديسمبر 2006)

LuckyPro قال:


> *الحقيقة الاخوة المحمديين اظهروا جانبهم الحقيقى*
> 
> *فعندما يقوم الفنان عادل امام باى عمل خيرى يقولون ما شاء الله ان عادل امام مسلم*
> 
> ...


لاكي برو مستعد استعداد تام علي الرد علي كل ما تكتبه بشرط واحد أن ترد علي أسئلتي و لا يكون ردك : نحن هنا لا نرد علي المسيحيات : يعني لو سألتك سؤال تجاوب إجابه مباشرة بدون هروب ؟؟؟؟ موافق ؟؟؟


----------



## LuckyPro (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*


egy-islam قال:



لاكي برو مستعد استعداد تام علي الرد علي كل ما تكتبه بشرط واحد أن ترد علي أسئلتي و لا يكون ردك : نحن هنا لا نرد علي المسيحيات : يعني لو سألتك سؤال تجاوب إجابه مباشرة بدون هروب ؟؟؟؟ موافق ؟؟؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 


*الحقيقة انت هنا بمنتتدى مسيحى محترم وليس بمنتدى اسلامى *

*يعنى ان لا تشرط بل نحن الذين نشرط وانت تنفذ انت او غيرك من اتباع الديانة المحمدية وانتم صاغرين*

*ماذا تقصد بانك هنا لا ترد على المسيحيات*

*ترى هل تحتاج الى نظارة جديدة*


*المهم اسال ما تريد*

*وبيدو ايضا انك بالفعل تحتاج الى نظارة لانك لم ترى توقيعى جيدا*


----------



## egy-islam (22 ديسمبر 2006)

LuckyPro قال:


> *الحقيقة انت هنا بمنتتدى مسيحى محترم وليس بمنتدى اسلامى *
> 
> *يعنى ان لا تشرط بل نحن الذين نشرط وانت تنفذ انت او غيرك من اتباع الديانة المحمدية وانتم صاغرين*
> 
> ...


 
إشترط علي نفسك و إحنا مش مجبرين نرد عليك  ولو كان ده إسلوبك و ده مش جديد عليك و إحنا عندنا الشجاعة إن إحنا نيجي لعقر داركم و نواجهكم مش زيكم جبناء و الدليل علي كده كام مرة طردوني عشان مش عارفين تردوا و ممكن أقول لك أسمائي السابقة التي طردوني بها


----------



## egy-islam (22 ديسمبر 2006)

LuckyPro قال:


> *الحقيقة انت هنا بمنتتدى مسيحى محترم وليس بمنتدى اسلامى *
> 
> *يعنى ان لا تشرط بل نحن الذين نشرط وانت تنفذ انت او غيرك من اتباع الديانة المحمدية وانتم صاغرين*
> 
> ...


 
طب ممكن تجاوب علي السؤال ده : 

هل اليسوع إبن يوسف النجار ؟؟؟؟
طب ليه بتذكروا نسب يوسف النجار و شجرة عائلته عند الحديث عن نسب اليسوع في الإنجيل :

    [SIZE=-2]1 كتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح ابن داود ابن ابراهيم. [SIZE=-2]2[/SIZE] ابراهيم ولد اسحق.واسحق ولد يعقوب.ويعقوب ولد يهوذا واخوته.<A name=ver3> [SIZE=-2]3[/SIZE] ويهوذا ولد فارص وزارح من ثامار.وفارص ولد حصرون.وحصرون ولد ارام.<A name=ver4> [SIZE=-2]4[/SIZE] وارام ولد عميناداب.وعميناداب ولد نحشون.ونحشون ولد سلمون.<A name=ver5> [SIZE=-2]5[/SIZE] وسلمون ولد بوعز من راحاب.وبوعز ولد عوبيد من راعوث.وعوبيد ولد يسى.<A name=ver6> [SIZE=-2]6[/SIZE] ويسى ولد داود الملك.وداود الملك ولد سليمان من التي لأوريا.<A name=ver7> [SIZE=-2]7[/SIZE] وسليمان ولد رحبعام.ورحبعام ولد ابيا.وابيا ولد آسا.<A name=ver8> [SIZE=-2]8[/SIZE] وآسا ولد يهوشافاط.ويهوشافاط ولد يورام.ويورام ولد عزيا.<A name=ver9> [SIZE=-2]9[/SIZE] وعزيا ولد يوثام.ويوثام ولد آحاز.وآحاز ولد حزقيا.<A name=ver10> [SIZE=-2]10[/SIZE] وحزقيا ولد منسّى.ومنسّى ولد آمون.وآمون ولد يوشيا.<A name=ver11> [SIZE=-2]11[/SIZE] ويوشيا ولد يكنيا واخوته عند سبي بابل.<A name=ver12> [SIZE=-2]12[/SIZE] وبعد سبي بابل يكنيا ولد شألتيئيل.وشألتيئيل ولد زربابل.<A name=ver13> [SIZE=-2]13[/SIZE] وزربابل ولد ابيهود.وابيهود ولد الياقيم.والياقيم ولد عازور.<A name=ver14> [SIZE=-2]14[/SIZE] وعازور ولد صادوق.وصادوق ولد اخيم.واخيم ولد اليود.<A name=ver15> [SIZE=-2]15[/SIZE] واليود ولد أليعازر.وأليعازر ولد متان.ومتان ولد يعقوب.<A name=ver16> [SIZE=-2]16[/SIZE] ويعقوب ولد يوسف رجل مريم التي ولد منها يسوع الذي يدعى المسيح.[/SIZE]


----------



## LuckyPro (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*غبائك ووقاحتك اكبر من عقلك*

*فانت ناقل الموضوع *

*والدليل واضح جداجدا بظهور كود حجم الخط*


*طبعا مش هعلق على اليسوع والحجات التانية دى لان كلامك وغبائك المحمدى واضح جداجدا*


----------



## أبو عرين (22 ديسمبر 2006)

LuckyPro قال:


> *غبائك ووقاحتك اكبر من عقلك*
> 
> *فانت ناقل الموضوع *
> 
> ...



:dntknw: *أنت شخص غريب جدا ، في كل ردودك على الأخوة المسلمين كنت من أشد الناس على موضوع الرد على السؤال مباشرة واتهامك لنا بالتهرب من الجواب وها أنت الآن تتهرب بكل ثقة متناسيا كل الكلام الذي كنت تقوله آنفا عن التهرب 

والزميل هنا لو كان ناقلا للنص فما هي المشكلة في ذلك فهذا النص موثق في الكتاب المقدس وهو لم يأت به من عنده بل من عندكم 

وأنا قلت الآن : (( طبعا مش هعلق على اليسوع )) والأخ هنا لم يرد منك التعليق على اليسوع ولكن على ما نقله ، و ما هي الحاجات التانية على حد قولك ؟؟؟ 
شخص غريب ، وأكرر سؤال زميلي حول نسب السيد المسيح في الكتاب المقدس *


----------



## egy-islam (22 ديسمبر 2006)

LuckyPro قال:


> *غبائك ووقاحتك اكبر من عقلك*
> 
> *فانت ناقل الموضوع *
> 
> ...


 
والله مافي أغبي منك أنا مش ناقل الموضوع أنا ناقل الجزء ده من كتابك المقدس عشان أنا مش حافظه زي ما أنت أكيد  مش حافظه برده و غبائل المسيحي مش قادر يفرق بين المنقول و المكتوب


----------



## egy-islam (22 ديسمبر 2006)

لاكي برو أسلوبك في الكلام دي مش حاجة جديدة عليك و لو فاكر إني خايف أرد عليك لأطرد تبأة غلطان لإني متوقع الطرد كالعاده


----------



## LuckyPro (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*هكذا انتم المحمديين *

*فارغين كرسولكم الفارغ*

*ناقل كلام ومش فاهم ولا حتى السؤال تعبت فية انك تنسقة*

*بجد اتكسف على دينك*

*انتهى وجودك معايا من قبل ان يبتدى بجهلك المحمدى وغبائك*


----------



## egy-islam (22 ديسمبر 2006)

LuckyPro قال:


> *هكذا انتم المحمديين *
> 
> *فارغين كرسولكم الفارغ*
> 
> ...


 
رد مقنع جدا منك و شكرا علي الاجابة ( هروب بغباء كالعاده )


----------



## Fadie (22 ديسمبر 2006)

egy-islam قال:


> طب ممكن تجاوب علي السؤال ده :
> 
> هل اليسوع إبن يوسف النجار ؟؟؟؟
> طب ليه بتذكروا نسب يوسف النجار و شجرة عائلته عند الحديث عن نسب اليسوع في الإنجيل :
> ...


 
لماذا ذكر يوسف النجار فى نسب يسوع؟

يقول الكتاب المقدس

Mat 1:18 أَمَّا وِلاَدَةُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ فَكَانَتْ هَكَذَا: لَمَّا كَانَتْ مَرْيَمُ أُمُّهُ مَخْطُوبَةً لِيُوسُفَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَجْتَمِعَا وُجِدَتْ حُبْلَى مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.

Τοῦ δὲ ᾿Ιησοῦ Χριστοῦ ἡ γέννησις οὕτως ἦν. μνηστευ θείσης γὰρ τῆς μητρὸς αὐτοῦ Μαρίας τῷ ᾿Ιωσήφ, πρὶν ἢ συνελθεῖν αὐτοὺς, εὑρέθη ἐν γαστρὶ ἔχουσα ἐκ Πνεύματος ῾Αγίου.

μνηστεύ تعنى متزوجة و لكن عذراء بمعنى انها كانت متزوجة بيوسف النجار و لكنهم لم يجتمعوا و لذلك يقول الوحى المقدس ان مريم العذراء وجدت حبلى قبل ان تجتمع مع يوسف النجار من الروح القدس

و على هذا الاساس فأن المسيح امام قومه عرف انه ابن يوسف النجار فلم يكن احد يعرف ان السيدة العذراء حبلت بيسوع من الروح القدس

و لذلك يقول الكتاب المقدس ايضا

لو 3:23 ولما ابتدأ يسوع كان له نحو ثلاثين سنة وهو على ما كان يظن ابن يوسف بن هالي

لو 4:22 وكان الجميع يشهدون له ويتعجبون من كلمات النعمة الخارجة من فمه ويقولون أليس هذا ابن يوسف.

يو 1:45 فيلبس وجد نثنائيل وقال له وجدنا الذي كتب عنه موسى في الناموس والانبياء يسوع ابن يوسف الذي من الناصرة.

يو 6:42 وقالوا أليس هذا هو يسوع ابن يوسف الذي نحن عارفون بابيه وامه.فكيف يقول هذا اني نزلت من السماء.

فلم يكن يعرف احد ان يسوع ولد من الروح القدس و بطبيعة الحال ان مريم العذراء هى امرأة يوسف فمن البديهى ان يظنوا انه ابن يوسف و على هذا فقد ذكر البشير يوسف النجار كأب ليسوع المسيح​


----------



## egy-islam (22 ديسمبر 2006)

Fadie قال:


> لماذا ذكر يوسف النجار فى نسب يسوع؟​
> 
> يقول الكتاب المقدس​
> Mat 1:18 أَمَّا وِلاَدَةُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ فَكَانَتْ هَكَذَا: لَمَّا كَانَتْ مَرْيَمُ أُمُّهُ مَخْطُوبَةً لِيُوسُفَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَجْتَمِعَا وُجِدَتْ حُبْلَى مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.​
> ...


يعني الكتاب المقدس يصادق علي كلام الجهال بأن هذا إبن يوسف النجار ؟؟؟؟ يعني بيأخدهم علي أد عقلهم مش المفروض يعرفهم مين ده ؟؟؟؟ ولا يكذب عليهم ؟؟؟؟ و يوافق كلامهم ؟؟؟؟ يعني الوحي كان كلامه متوافق مع كلام اليهود ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Fadie (23 ديسمبر 2006)

كان معاك حق فعلا يا لاكى لو كنت تركته يعوى لما كان تمادى الان



> يعني الكتاب المقدس يصادق علي كلام الجهال بأن هذا إبن يوسف النجار ؟؟؟؟ يعني بيأخدهم علي أد عقلهم مش المفروض يعرفهم مين ده ؟؟؟؟ ولا يكذب عليهم ؟؟؟؟ و يوافق كلامهم ؟؟؟؟ يعني الوحي كان كلامه متوافق مع كلام اليهود ؟؟؟؟


 
جهال مين يا اخ انت؟

البشير وضع سلسلة نسبه و بعد ذلك ذكر انه ولد من الروح القدس فهو كان امام البشر هو ابن يوسف النجار و بعد ذلك كتب البشير ولادة يسوع و أكد على ان السيدة العذراء وجدت حبلى من الروح القدس

وصلت؟​


----------



## @ تطالب بالعداله @ (23 ديسمبر 2006)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 

ما خلّص الموضوع وما خلصت ألفاظكم ومسبّاتكم

يعني الواحد ما عنده أسلوب حتى لو كان معصّب و عنده كلام 

انتوا ورسولكم الفارغ ما هذا الكلام ؟؟ 

احنا رسولنا محمد عليه السلام واذا مو عاجبك ترى هو مو محتاجلك 

مو لازم بس احترم الدين احترم الاسلام والناس المسلمين اللي موجوده 

لأن ردك دل على شخصيتك وتعااملك حتى مع المسيحيين اللي زيك 

وطبعا ما في فايده معاكم بس أمرنا لله


----------



## أبو عرين (23 ديسمبر 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أنا لا أعلم لماذا يصر بعض الأخوة الأعضاء شتم وسب سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد قلت قبل هذا كثيرا أننا كمسلمين نحترم السيد المسيح ولا نسبه أبدا فلماذا لا تعاملوننا بالمثل 

إذا احترمك الناس وجب عليك أخلاقيا أن تحترمهم ، ولكن عجبا لبعضكم يحترمه الناس ويقدره ولا يشتمه ويحاول أن يكون طويل البال معهم ويرد بكل وقاحة 

أهكذا علمكم أهليكم بالتعامل مع الناس 
وهل أمركم الله في كتابكم المقدس أن تعاملوا الناس بهذه الطريقة 

أهذه أخلاق دينكم ؟؟؟ 

قارنوا أخلاق الإسلام في الحوار مع أخلاقكم في الحوار تجدون الجواب 

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، اللهم سامحنا وارحمنا واعف عنا انك على كل شيء قدير 

وسلام خاص واحترام واجلال للأخوة المسلمين في المنتدى الذين عكسوا الصورة الطيبة للإسلام والمسلمين  *​


----------



## drop245 (23 ديسمبر 2006)

ليس لدي ما اقوله الا ان اقول لا حول و لا قوة الابالله حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل و الصلاة و السلام على اشرف المرسلين صلى الله عليه و سلم و العزة للاسلام و لو كره الكافرون


----------



## حازم (23 ديسمبر 2006)

*ممكن هدنه لوسمحتم

نخليها بعد العيد 

وكل سنه وانتم طيبين​*


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (23 ديسمبر 2006)

LuckyPro قال:


> *الحقيقة الاخوة المحمديين اظهروا جانبهم الحقيقى*
> 
> *فعندما يقوم الفنان عادل امام باى عمل خيرى يقولون ما شاء الله ان عادل امام مسلم*
> 
> ...




يا جميل عندما يقوم باى عمل خيرى فدة لنفسة ... يتبرع لايتام او يبنى مستشفى او اى عمل خيرى تانى الله اعلم بنيتة و ربنا اللى بيتقبل العمل او يردة بعدلة ...لان الاسلام امرنا بعمل الخيرات .... وَمَا تُقَدِّمُوا لِأَنفُسِكُم مِّنْ خَيْرٍ تَجِدُوهُ عِندَ اللَّهِ هُوَ خَيْرًا وَأَعْظَمَ أَجْرًا وَاسْتَغْفِرُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ} 

اولا و اخيرا دة لنفسة و الله اعلم بالنوايا .... انما الاسلام لم يقل افتوا بغير علم و تكلموا فيما لا تعرفوا .... و لا تغتابوا الاخرين


----------



## لست أدري (23 ديسمبر 2006)

يا أحباب الله مسلمين كنتم أم نصارى ... هل نحن هنا ليشتم كل منا ديانة الآخر ولكل منا حجج على عدم مصداقية ديانة الآخر ... ثم إن لكل منا ديانة ومعتقدات وأراء هو حر بها ... فرجائي منكم ألا يتعرض أحدكم لديانة الآخر ..
عذراً أخوتي أنني جديد هنا وأود التعرف على أحد المسيحيين ليعرفني على هذه الديانة وإن استطاع تقديم لي شيئاً يفيدني في معرفتها والتحري عن مدى صحتها وكذلك أحد من المسلمين هنا ... أود التعرف على الديانتين ... إن سمحتم لي ... وشكراً


----------



## egy-islam (24 ديسمبر 2006)

Fadie قال:


> كان معاك حق فعلا يا لاكى لو كنت تركته يعوى لما كان تمادى الان​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

تاني هتقول سلسة نسبه ؟؟؟ نسب مين بالظبط ؟؟؟ هو و لا يوسف النجار ؟؟؟؟


----------



## coptic hero (24 ديسمبر 2006)

egy-islam قال:


> تاني هتقول سلسة نسبه ؟؟؟ نسب مين بالظبط ؟؟؟ هو و لا يوسف النجار ؟؟؟؟



يا سيدى افهم المسيح ولد فى فلسطين واليهوديه لها شريعه ان الشخص اذا مات ولم ينجب يأخذ اخو الشخص المتوفى زوجة اخيه وان ولدت ينسب لآبيه المتوفى بصفته الآب الشرعى والمسيح لم يولد من رجل ولكن رباه ابوه يوسف بصفته الآب الذى رباه جسديا وقد كتب هذا فى عدة مواقع فى الانجيل 
فاتى بالروح الى الهيكل و عندما دخل بالصبي يسوع ابواه ليصنعا له حسب عادة الناموس (لو  2 :  27)
و كان ابواه يذهبان كل سنة الى اورشليم في عيد الفصح (لو  2 :  41)
وسأوافيك بكل ما يتعلق بهذ الشريعه لاحقا


----------



## egy-islam (24 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> يا سيدى افهم المسيح ولد فى فلسطين واليهوديه لها شريعه ان الشخص اذا مات ولم ينجب يأخذ اخو الشخص المتوفى زوجة اخيه وان ولدت ينسب لآبيه المتوفى بصفته الآب الشرعى والمسيح لم يولد من رجل ولكن رباه ابوه يوسف بصفته الآب الذى رباه جسديا وقد كتب هذا فى عدة مواقع فى الانجيل
> فاتى بالروح الى الهيكل و عندما دخل بالصبي يسوع ابواه ليصنعا له حسب عادة الناموس (لو 2 : 27)
> و كان ابواه يذهبان كل سنة الى اورشليم في عيد الفصح (لو 2 : 41)
> وسأوافيك بكل ما يتعلق بهذ الشريعه لاحقا


 

منتظر


----------



## coptic hero (24 ديسمبر 2006)

اخوتى الآعزاء

ارسموا بسمه على شفاه بنات يتيمات مسيحيات فى جمعيه تتكفل بحوالى 90 بنت من جميع الأعمار من سن 4 سنوات حتى 30 سنه اعطوهم ملابسكم المستغنى عنها او تبرعاتكم فعلا فعلا حالتهم صعبه جدا جدا وقد زرتهم فى احدى المرات فى القاهره فى منطقه الزيتون وتليفونهم هو 026336815 المسئول المختص شخص اسمه مجدى نسيم وعنوانها 18 شارع سنان المعطى المسرور يحبه الرب


----------



## Fadie (24 ديسمبر 2006)

كوبتك هيرو لا تشغل بالك بأمثال هؤلاء

ام 23:9 في اذني جاهل لا تتكلم لانه يحتقر حكمة كلامك.​


----------



## mfwxm (25 ديسمبر 2006)

يا جماعه ممكن حد يرد على سؤالى ده بالعقل ما هو قول التوره فى عيسى عليه السلام وياريت من التوره يكون الرد وما نسب عيسى فى التوره ابن مييييييييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## snow_white7 (6 فبراير 2007)

لست أدري قال:


> يا أحباب الله مسلمين كنتم أم نصارى ... هل نحن هنا ليشتم كل منا ديانة الآخر ولكل منا حجج على عدم مصداقية ديانة الآخر ... ثم إن لكل منا ديانة ومعتقدات وأراء هو حر بها ... فرجائي منكم ألا يتعرض أحدكم لديانة الآخر ..
> عذراً أخوتي أنني جديد هنا وأود التعرف على أحد المسيحيين ليعرفني على هذه الديانة وإن استطاع تقديم لي شيئاً يفيدني في معرفتها والتحري عن مدى صحتها وكذلك أحد من المسلمين هنا ... أود التعرف على الديانتين ... إن سمحتم لي ... وشكراً



انت  مش مسلم ولا مسيحى ...ولا  ايه؟؟؟

اذا اردت كلمنى يا اخى انا مسلمه.فى انتظارك.


----------



## snow_white7 (6 فبراير 2007)

لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله....الشعراوى اعظم داعيه فى النصف قرن الماضى..تنسبوا اليه هذه الموبقات 

(يعنى مش غريبه..ما انتوا افتريتوا على رسولنا)والكلام ده ظهر دلوقت..والله لو قلتوا اد كده مليون مره.

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل.


----------



## monlove (7 فبراير 2007)

موضوع هايل بجد جامد خليهم يعرفوا اني حتي 
اللي منهم مستعجب اوضاعهم الغريبة
وربنا يرحمهم من اللي هما فية


----------



## snow_white7 (9 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> موضوع هايل بجد جامد خليهم يعرفوا اني حتي
> اللي منهم مستعجب اوضاعهم الغريبة
> وربنا يرحمهم من اللي هما فية



هو بقه موضوع هايل وجامد.ونعرف ايه يا استاذ.

ان اللى منا مستغرب ايه..ومين قالك اساسا انه هيتاخد على كلامه

دا مين دا اساسا عشان يقول كلام يخالف بيه شرع ربنا.

هو بس زعلان على الممثلات الواعدات...اللى اتحجبوا عشان

مش هيعرف يمثل ادامهم....اظن كلامى واضح.:beee: 
[/SIZE]


----------



## waseem (10 فبراير 2007)

يا نصرنين  

        الحجاب ستر لكل مسلمة محافظة غير عارضه مفاتنها مثل بنات النصارى التي يظهرن مفاتنهن امام كل إنسان بسوى او لا يسوى و يشتهيهن كل من راهن 

   أصلا يلبسن الباس الضيق و القصير لدرجة انه اي انسان ينظر اليهن يريده لنفسه و بعدها يتركها في فضيحتها ولا يابه لها


----------



## لست أدري (12 فبراير 2007)

سنو وايت .. لو أحببت محادثتي فأنا لست كثير التواجد في المنتدى .. اتركي لي رسالة خاصة أو لديك ايميلي لو أحببت ..
اكرر لو أحببت ..


----------



## backstroke (13 فبراير 2007)

[امال انتا اتيه رايك يا افا ىفي موضوع ماكسيموس
اللي يحبه يبقي مهرطق ابن ستين....... معلش انا اسف
واللي كرهه يبقي ابن الطاعه وله الملكوت ان شاء الله مش كده برضه 
وبتحب انت عادل امام قوي والمشاهد اللي مش محترمه التي تظهر في اغلبيه افلامه والتي لا تخزي في ان يشاهدها اهل بيتك الكرام
حلو برده؟
ارجو الرد زي ما انا رديت/size]


----------



## mars666 (13 فبراير 2007)

انا واخي على ابنت عمي 
انا وابن عمي على الغريب 

وش دخلكم فينا


----------



## kingmoon (24 فبراير 2007)

*الدين الاسلامى .. للعرض فقط*

انا مش عارف اقول ايه 
بس اسال اننا كل يوم بنشوف ناس بتتكلم على الدين المسيحى لدرجه الشتيمه .. ولم يجدوا غير الرد المرضى التوضيحى لوجهات النظر المختلفه .. دون المساس بقناعات الاخر ....
ولكن فى الاسلام ... شىء غريب ان تجد حد يسال اوينتقد حاجه فى الاسلام دون الرد عليه بكلام جارح ولدرجه قلت الادب !!
مثلا الفنان الكبير عادل امام ,,, ابدى رايه فى احد الدعات ... وهم كثرو والحمد لله !!!!!
وكان الرد عليه من احد الاعضاء بان عادل امام اصلا ولا حاجه وانه فاسق ووووووو ....طيب ليه؟؟
يعنى انت عايز الناس كلها يا اما على رئيك يا اما هم الكافرون؟؟
يعنى بص وبس وبدون لمس واقتراب للمعتقدات الاسلاميه .. يعنى محدش يمد ايدو ... 
الاسلام للعرض مقط
بص وانت ساكت ................... يا سلام .......................................... وعجبى !!


----------



## الياس دكور (27 فبراير 2007)

*ليس كذا علمنا ربنا*

ليس كذا علمنا ربنا  لو كنت مسلم لكنت مخصماك ازاي تحكي كذا على الاموات بعدين يجيلك نص الليل ويعكر منامك بلاش من التهجم على نبي الاسلام ذا ما يعنيناش خالص  اللي يعنينا ازاي نتبت للمسلم اننا منحبه


----------



## ملاكـ (4 مارس 2007)

*واذا استهزء خير ان شاء الله مين يكون عادل امام
اصلا هو كافر زيكم مافي فرق *


----------



## elsadawey2 (5 مارس 2007)

*الأمة التي جعل الله فيها عادل أمام إن شاء الله سيجعل فيها أمام عادل يملأ الأرض سلاما وعدلا وايمانا *


----------



## shady3 (5 مارس 2007)

يا جهلاء ياأجهل خلق الله عادل إمام سفير النوايا الحسنة بالأمم المتحدة يعنى الموضوع مش ليه دعوة بمصر 
مش باقى غير عادل إمام الوجودى هو إلى بيتكلم فى الإسلام


----------



## فتاة عربيه (9 مارس 2007)

اولا: اين سب الاسلام قرأت الموضوع ولم اجده يسب الاسلام فقط  تكلم عن دعاة جدد
ومستحيل يكونوا الدعاة هم الاسلام والاسلام هم الدعاة حتى بمسبتهم يكون السب للاسلام! عقول مريضه لاتفهم فقط تريد ان تنتقد وتبين وساختها وقبحها

ثانياً :نحن لاناخذ كلام السفهاء مثل عادل امام وغيره لان الله اعز الاسلام ولايسقط برأي فاسق


----------



## mousa63 (10 مارس 2007)

عادل امام ده راجل بتكلم صح


----------

